# Check out this video



## shackleton (Apr 16, 2007)

[ame="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8263755300086117041&hl=en"]I'm a Christ Follower (Mac vs. PC Parody) Part 01[/ame]

[ame="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8897007818576703789&hl=en"]I'm a Christ Follower (Mac vs. PC Parody) Part 03[/ame]

[ame="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1804687454734569497&hl=en"]Babbler vs. God (mac vs. Pc parody)[/ame]

[ame="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4138167462991687115&hl=en"]I'm a Christ Follower (Mac vs. PC Parody) Part 02[/ame]


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 16, 2007)

First impression:
Another example that 'christianity' can copy anything the world does, only not as well.

Second impression:
The message seems to be that there should be no distinctive that should cause a 'true' christian to stand apart from a non believer.

Third impression:
So true Christians are Mac users?


----------



## etexas (Apr 16, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> First impression:
> Another example that 'christianity' can copy anything the world does, only not as well.
> 
> Second impression:
> ...


Sadly now the Church does not wish to be salt and light but would rather blend into the background of culture.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 16, 2007)

Funny how the legalism addressed in these insult riddled ads are more prone to be in the "Christ Follower" circles than the actual Christians.

For as "tolerant" and "accepting" and for as big a "view" of God as "Emergents" and "Relevents" and "Charismatics" claim to be they sure are not inclusive of traditionalists.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 16, 2007)

I also find the title "Christian No More" they wear with pride to be absolutely apropo, almost as if a divine prank has been pulled on them and in their strong dellusion they have accidentally titled themselves correctly.


----------



## Staphlobob (Apr 16, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I also find the title "Christian No More" they wear with pride to be absolutely apropo, almost as if a divine prank has been pulled on them and in their strong dellusion they have accidentally titled themselves correctly.



How true. How very true.

Also, Bob's first two comments (poor copy cats and the idea that Christians should not stand out) are also very accurate and to the point.

I'm also appalled that a church would stoop to such insults. I've committed such sins in my own life and was humbled for it, and so am horrified to see an entire congregation knowingly and willingly engage in it.


----------

